# Giro Stage 20: 218k of Climbing Torture



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

O.
M.
G.
I didn't get to watch the stage, and only saw the last 3k on youtube when I got home. But following along with live updates on cyclingnews was great. I had to go to a meeting right after the GC guys crested the second to last climb. By the time the meeting was done, so was the race. But so much happened on that final descent and ascent!

Watching the final Liquigas rider pull off, leaving Basso in front of the group, it seemed like he would have it. He could dictate the pace, as most would watch Ryder. BAM! Scarponi attacks and Ryder has to chase. Another attack, another quash by Ryder. I thought Basso was just gonna hang out. But he was cooked. He just didn't have it. He couldn't respond to the attacks. We know he is more of a steady climber, but that's what most of us thought of Ryder. Watching Basso was like watching the tortoise and the hare. He seemed to be going at his pace, figuring the attacks would burn themselves out. But they didn't, and he ended up just pacing JRod into the Maglia Rosa for another day.

And Kreuziger. Wow. After not finishing the way I had hoped, I wrote him off on Tuesday. Too many days had I picked him to win a stage. Same could be said for Sella. As I read the live report I was kicking myself for giving up first on Sella, then the KMan. Watching the replay it looked as if Kreuziger was going to be caught by Ryder. But he found that strength, and how can you not? All that training. All that tiramisu you had to pass up. All that pistachio gelato of which you could only have a tasting stick.

The penultimate stage of the 2012 Giro is a killer. From the start you have nearly 33k of climbing up a Cat2. A 30k descent leads to a 16k Cat3 climb, a dramatic 14k drop, a 6k Cat3. Then you have 43k of bumps and grinds. 
Oh, we are not done yet. 
This Cat1 is 11 kilometers of climbing pain. The rider have 12k to compose themselves before IT begins. The final climb of this Giro is quite possibly the hardest. Forty-five kilometers up the Stelvio to finish on top of the world. When you look break it down, it's 25k of a less stressful climb before it picthes up to really kill you. And the last 6k are even steeper. This should be called the Stilleto, not Stelvio.

The top five GC is as follows:
JRod
Ryder: +:17
Scarponi: +1:39
Basso: +1:45
DuranDuran: 3:21

Ryder will be put on the front for sure. He was able to respond to the attacks today. Will he be able to do so tomorrow? Will Garmin be able to protect Ryder? Will JRod ride wheels and sleep in pink for one more night, or will the Canadian reclaim the pink? Is nearly 2:00 too much for Basso to overcome?

Personally, if Ryder doesn't take Pink on Saturday, I will be surprised. How deep can JRod dig? He lost :13 to Ryder today...


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

My legs hurt just looking at the profile of the last third of this stage.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Should be a great stage. All the favorites are going to try as they might to drop Ryder since they fear his TT, so Hes J will have his work cut out for him. Hopefully VDV and Stetina are up for as well. I do wonder if they are overestimating his TT as much as they underestimated his climbing? True, he was the Canadian TT champ 4 years ago, but he hasn't been too impressive on the international stage recently??


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

I have no idea on who to pick for tomorrow. If Ryder has a day like today he could very well be in Pink tomorrow going into the TT. It is going to be the day to watch for the race I think.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

coop said:


> Should be a great stage. All the favorites are going to try as they might to drop Ryder since they fear his TT, so Hes J will have his work cut out for him. Hopefully VDV and Stetina are up for as well. I do wonder if they are overestimating his TT as much as they underestimated his climbing? True, he was the Canadian TT champ 4 years ago, but he hasn't been too impressive on the international stage recently??


I don't think people are expecting him to blow it up in the ITT...but the guys he's competing with typically do not TT well at all..and he's usually pretty "Decent" at it (going off memory, haven't looked at results or palmares)


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

tazzmacd said:


> I have no idea on who to pick for tomorrow. If Ryder has a day like today he could very well be in Pink tomorrow going into the TT. It is going to be the day to watch for the race I think.


I still cannot believe Ryder actually dropped "real climbers" - Basso, Scarponi, Rodriguez etc. Amazing stage! I hope he gets pink tomorrow. Somehow winning the whole tour in the final ITT, Cadel-style, is, while dramatic, not as impressive as getting pink the day before and then defending it.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The faces of those guys at the finish today were priceless--at the same time savaged by the day, and knowing tomorrow would be even worse.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

55x11 said:


> I still cannot believe Ryder actually dropped "real climbers" - Basso, Scarponi, Rodriguez etc. Amazing stage! I hope he gets pink tomorrow. Somehow winning the whole tour in the final ITT, Cadel-style, is, while dramatic, not as impressive as getting pink the day before and then defending it.


That's the point though. He is a real climber. He doesn't look like one and he started out as a classics guy but he's a heluva climber, plus he can attack and cover and descend. I don't see him losing any time tomorrow. He looked good all day while his rivals struggled. Go Ryder.

I hope the World Champion keeps the red jersey. He deserves it after 3 wins, 2 crashes a second and a fourth. Good showing so far from Sky team-mates Rigo and Henao


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, if Cav eliminated one of the crashes, it wouldn't even be close for the red jersey tomorrow. As of now, he needs Rodriguez to finish 5th or worse. I don't know if that's going to happen.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Like it was said, Ryder isn't a good enough TTer to compete with TT specialists so he doesn't have TT results impressive enough to remember, I'd say he's above average. But look at the other GC contenders... Rodriguez, Basso, Scarponi... They're known as particularly bad TTers, in the Schleck league against the clock.

As for his climbing, remember he was a mountain biker... a very good one (he should have been the 2003 World Champion as he came 2nd behind Filip Meirhaeghe who was on EPO). Top mountain bikers don't always climb like Contador, but they are usually much better climbers than most, especially those from those years, when XC races were longer and were pretty much always won on climbs.

A week ago I thought Ryder would lose time, mostly to Basso and end up in the top 5, maybe podium but he's probably in the best form he's ever been, Basso and Scarponi are not. I don't see him losing this Giro now, after stage 19... unless he has a 'jour sans' (he digged deep today, will he be empty tomorrow? Well, they all digged pretty deep so...), a crash or if one of the others has an exceptional day for stage 20.

That would be a 1st Grand Tour for a canadian (which will help the sport here where I have been asked 'What? There's a Tour de France in Italy?') and a 1st Grand Tour for Garmin.

But... tomorrow's stage is soooo crazy, it could change everything, depends if the others race to keep their GC positions or if they go with a 'make or break' and risk it all to win. Can't wait!


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Triple crank anyone?


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

SFTifoso said:


> Triple crank anyone?


The new ROTOR 39/52/65 RHSE


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

the mortirolo will hurt big time


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i know we have all felt like this before. too hot and sapped to get off the bike. imagine just how difficult it was for a pro to look like this.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting how the Mortirolo is so different from the big climbs of the Tour. 
It looks like a bike path in some places, barely wide enough for the vehicles, constantly twisting and very very steep. Tour climbs are more of a long steady drag.

Everyone looks pretty rough today including the leaders. Fatigue from yesterday shows on their faces.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodriguez has attacked and Ryder went with him. Scarponi barely hanging on, and a few others joining in. Uran and Henao.
Still three minutes behind the break.

It looks like the leaders will be together until the last climb.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't think Ryder is looking so hot. Shame the two climbs aren't closer together.

Just coming to a steep long section where the weaker climbers might be exposed.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it looks as though they are gonna break him today. unless he is playing. i have a feeling they will work together to redline him, then every man for himself.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they are forcing ryder to pace.

it looks like a bike path. a steep bike path.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

someone is gonna die goin down that hill


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Ryder is losing his head here and chasing in the valley. He needs to stay calm and just wait for VdV or other riders to either come back to the group or catch up.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ryder is gettin nervous. that shack rider up the road is now becoming a threat. the guys in his group wont work with him. he will need to lead this climb.

strategy and tactics!!!!!! i love this!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

these roads are worse than the ones by me!

and it looks like the summit might be covered in snow? is that right?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

chase1 just bridged? now he has a line of pacesetters.

this is bad for ryder.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

gap to ryder down to 3:40. it appears as if they are working.

30k to go. uphill.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

final climb here. i hope ryder can keep his head on his shoulders and his heartrate down. garmin has two guys leading the ryder and the chase. 
stay cool, guys.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ryder is eating but does not look good right there.

3:52 now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the stage leaders hit the stelvio with 22k to climb and a lead of 4:00!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ryder is gonna crack and they havent even started the climb.

mutiple teams with multiple riders in his group. he is gonna be buried.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Couldn't get the live English feed, so I've got the Italian feed going.

That section of road with all the gravel looked like the old days-just wrap some tubs around the riders and blow a little more dirt around....

Awesome ride by Zaug--he looked unstoppable until he broke.

Ryder does look a bit shattered, but he has two teammates with him now--Stettina looked like he might be toast, but he's still there.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I agree that Ryder does not look good at all. When he loses VdV and Stetina he's going to be under a lot of pressure if no one else will take up the pace setting. This should be interesting.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

will ryder be able to limit his losses today and stay in position to regain enough time sunday? 

sky, lampre and astana are about to start the pain.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

english stream here:
Watch Live Eurosport Online Video TV - TV Show

liquigas has multiple riders as well. they are gonna gang up now. this will be quite nail biting, leading to another nailbiter tomorrow.

i am just waiting for those attacks. surely they will come soon.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

gap down to 3:34
how long wil vdv stay on the front? if they get to 12k with vdv on the front they will start upping the pace.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

vdv no longer on the front, trying not to get spit out the back.

this feels like a single day race! with cunego about to blow it here, too.

we are heading to the altitude where the transmission will be getting broken up.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

vdv clawed back to the front. how long can he maintain before he trackstands?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

de Gendt has attacked and the front group just blew apart. Gap is holding at 3:20+ The Peiti Prince has not given up though, although it looks like Kangert is toast.

I don't see Stettina in the 'groupo maglia rosa', but CvV and Ryder are looking pretty good


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

urgency.
this is incredibly quiet and tense. 

honestly, i would attack at 14k, regardless of vdv on the front. this would surely break vdv physically, and break ryder mentally. you need to attack where you can drive a dagger in him with enough distance to put time into him.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

gap back to 4:00.

garmin garmin liquigas liquigas lampre 

kman on the back, but i cant tell if he is toasted.

they now have 3:52. they are starting to rev. vdv will peel anytime now. he must. this is invcredible!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this is like a trantino film. a long stretch of tension, with not much in the way of action. but you know its coming. and when it hits, its gonna be fast, hard, and furious.

unless it becomes a michale mann film. long stretch with tension then a lil blip of action. im pulling for inglorious....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

basso looks in pain now.

13k and still no attack. how long will they stick behind vdv? the are running out of space. 

ryder looks like he is gonna cray. not good. he stares at his front mech. i know what that means...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

degendt attacks!!!! he is off the front!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

JRod still up there, praying vdv becomes mortal


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they NEEEEEEEEEED to attack. vdv is starting to rock back and forth.
NOW! GO NOW!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

4:03 to degendt

someone help me here. why have they not attacked yet? they need to stab vdv and ryder with enough pavement to get time into him.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

how far back is degendt on gc? how is his itt?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

how is vdv finiding the strength? you go, local boy!!!! ow can a chicago area native climb like this? he claims riding in teh wind helps, but the only thing that does for me is make me hate climbs AND wind.

10k with a 5:00 gap.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*4 minutes plus*



weltyed said:


> how far back is degendt on gc? how is his itt?


I think. Basso and Scarponi are the ones who should be worried


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

vdv goes off the front a bit and ryder tries to slip back for a respite.

o
m
g

its
got
to
happen


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

8k

getting windy at the top. starting to see pockets of snow clinging to the cliff. 

vdv starting to grimace.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap. Didn't expect this to happen one bit.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

more hairpind on this climb than in a cutrate hair salon


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Borat swimsuit guy...oh no! I think that is VdV best effort ever in a grand tour. Way to lay it out my man. Job well done.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Here we go.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

vdv is pacing fast enough nobody can attack. he is drilling the riders behind him.

ryder is two wheels back, in a liquigas sammich.radioing to the car. there might even be a split in that gc group...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

gadret goes now.

it should start now.

ah!!!!!!!! borat! my eyes. de goggles do nothing.

vdv peels back i hear?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

oh no, here goes hell come

ryder third wheel stamping in the pedals.

will he cry?
will he throw up?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

oh no, here goes hell come

ryder third wheel stamping in the pedals.

will he cry?
will he throw up?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

at 5k a church bell tolls. is it the bell la? is it death?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

If Rodriguez has the legs to attack, he's playing this amazingly cool waiting so long.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i keep losing my connection! it feels like aol circa 1996!!!


----------



## David St. Hubbins (Mar 5, 2011)

How does De Ghendt stack up against Hesjedal in the TT?


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

De genet is apparently better at ITT than Ryder, according to Universal Sports


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

oh my goodness! they are starting track race? heads on swivles. are they trying for a 5k uphill sprint?


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Wonder if the Sky riders are riding for themselves or to prevent Rodriguez from finishing Top 4


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ryder forced to the front. "you chase him" they bait.

5k for the gc group

jrod will need to go soon if he wanbts to sleep in pink tonight.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Sky riders dropped! Red is Rodriguez's to lose


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ryder getting space???????


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

basso caves!!!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

degendt 4:54

ryder
scarponi
jRod


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

scarponi goes!!!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

1k for degendt!

scarponi has attacked and left ryder and jRod behind.

jRod will attack soon, if he can


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

no barriers on this summit so far! packs of snow
packs of fanatics


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

degendt has a legendary ride! every pedal stroke is filled with pain!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he is either savoring the moment, praying for the line, or has no clue where he is due to o2 debt!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like JRod gets 4th and wins the red. 

Sucks for Cav to work so hard and not win that jersey


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cunego gets second.
again.

honestly i forgot he was up there!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Why in the world did Rodriguez wait so long, he rode away from Ryder with ease?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nieve third

jRod paoches scarponi!!!!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Wait, what were the intermediate sprint results? If Cav got a single point, he wins Red via tie break.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

what a stage!!!!!!

jRod @ +3:22

Scarponi @ 3:33

Ryder @ 3:36

Basso @????


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> Wait, what were the intermediate sprint results? If Cav got a single point, he wins Red via tie break.


Jusdgng by Cavendish's girlfriend's tweet, Cav didn't get any intermediate points.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dayum! This is bike racing!!!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, just wow.

Some of the best racing I have seen.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

General Classification after Stage 20
1 RODRIGUEZ OLIVER, Joaquin (KATUSHA) 91:04:16
2 HESJEDAL, Ryder (GARMIN-BARRACUDA) + 0:31
3 SCARPONI, Michele (LAMPRE - ISD) + 1:51
4 DE GENDT, Thomas (VACANSOLEIL-DCM) + 2:18
5 BASSO, Ivan (LIQUIGAS-CANNONDALE) + 3:18
6 CUNEGO, Damiano (LAMPRE - ISD) + 3:43
7 URAN URAN, Rigoberto (SKY PROCYCLING) + 4:52
8 POZZOVIVO, Domenico (COLNAGO - CSF INOX) + 5:47
9 NIEVE ITURALDE, Mikel (EUSKALTEL - EUSKADI) + 5:56
10 GADRET, John (AG2R LA MONDIALE) + 6:43


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow, what a stage. I kept expecting Ryder to crack big time judging from his facial expressions. Chapeau to De Gendt, obviously. But another chapeau to VDV for protecting Ryder for such a long time.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Ryder*

poised to win. He should get that 31 easy in the TT


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cav losing the Red for 1 point.

is there any points to be get on the ITT ?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> poised to win. He should get that 31 easy in the TT


he is probably more worried about de Gendt now......


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Dam what a race, tomorrow will be interesting since De Gendt is a pretty good ITT. It will a nail biter to see if Ryder can pull off a great ITT tomorrow


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cav losing the Red for 1 point.
> 
> is there any points to be get on the ITT ?


There are finishing points, but neither Cav nor JRod are going to get any. I don't believe there are any intermediate sprint points. If there were, e.g., points at 15 km, Cav would just treat the TT as a 15 km TT instead of the 31.5 km TT that it is.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

The red jersey standings:

1	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin	ESP	KAT	139
2	CAVENDISH Mark	GBR	SKY	138
3	HESJEDAL Ryder	CAN	GRM	103
4	SCARPONI Michele	ITA	LAM	81
5	POZZOVIVO Domenico	ITA	COG	80
6	DE GENDT Thomas	BEL	VCD	64
7	BASSO Ivan	ITA	LIQ	58
8	KRISTOFF Alexander	NOR	KAT	58
9	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey	CRC	MOV	52
10	GADRET John	FRA	ALM	52

FTR, here were the Intermediate standings today.

1	SERPA PEREZ Jose Rodolfo	COL	AND	5
2	CLEMENT Stef	NED	RAB	4
3	VANDEVELDE Christian	USA	GRM	3
4	ZAUGG Oliver	SUI	RNT	2
5	CARRARA Matteo	ITA	VCD	1
6	RABOTTINI Matteo	ITA	FAR	0


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

That one had my stomach in knots watching. 

VDV was a monster today. I think this tops his Alpe D'Huez performance in '08. Turned himself inside out for Ryder and prevented the attacks that could have hurt him. Awesome. 

So Degent is good in the ITT... Puts a new spin on things. I still think this is Hesjedal's race to lose but how many matches did he burn today?

I was really pulling for Cav for the red jersey. He was really battered this Giro and his fight has been admirable. On the other hand, Purito's defense of pink has been impressive and with an expectation that he could get knocked off the podium tomorrow, I don't mind him getting to take something home for his efforts and consistency.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> So Degent is good in the ITT... Puts a new spin on things. I still think this is Hesjedal's race to lose but how many matches did he born today?


you could say that. 
4 in the tour last year on stage 20 . Beat Ryder by a solid margin. 
5 in the shorter tt in paris-nice this year. 
9 in tour of romandie this year.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

den bakker said:


> you could say that.
> 4 in the tour last year on stage 20 . Beat Ryder by a solid margin.
> 5 in the shorter tt in paris-nice this year.
> 9 in tour of romandie this year.


Last year's TdF ITT was 42.5 km, so about 30% longer than the stage tomorrow.

That caveat aside, De Gendt finished 1:29 back of the leader (Martin). Cunego was 3:38 back. Basso finished 3:47 back. Ryder finished 4:56 back. Rodriguez and Scarponi didn't compete.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

gusmahler said:


> Last year's TdF ITT was 42.5 km, so about 30% longer than the stage tomorrow.
> 
> That caveat aside, De Gendt finished 1:29 back of the leader (Martin). Cunego was 3:38 back. Basso finished 3:47 back. Ryder finished 4:56 back. Rodriguez and Scarponi didn't compete.


and at face value that looks like a disaster for Ryder. Hopefully for him he was not interested in the TT last tour de france.


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> Last year's TdF ITT was 42.5 km, so about 30% longer than the stage tomorrow.
> 
> That caveat aside, De Gendt finished 1:29 back of the leader (Martin). Cunego was 3:38 back. Basso finished 3:47 back. Ryder finished 4:56 back. Rodriguez and Scarponi didn't compete.


Wow! This could be tight!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the Giro!! 
Almost every year in recent times the Giro has served up a feast of great racing that the TdF hardly ever equals. Today was the third epic stage in 4 days + the sprint stage that Cav lost wasn't too shoddy either.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

albert owen said:


> I love the Giro!!
> Almost every year in recent times the Giro has served up a feast of great racing that the TdF hardly ever equals. Today was the third epic stage in 4 days + the sprint stage that Cav lost wasn't too shoddy either.


Absolutely, even minus the HD picture this year's Giro has really been hard to equal. There's something to be said for a race with no overwhelming favorite, it makes things that much closer and exciting to watch.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That was awesome! One of the best Grand Tours I've ever seen in my life. Congrats to Ryder! Way to go!


----------



## PedroMarv (Aug 4, 2011)

I was on top of the Stelvio, and that was AMAZING! watching those guys snake their way up the switch backs, after having been through 200k already! WHOA, what a race. It really gives me a new respect for all of those guys. Just fantastic.


----------

